# Name of Vessel No. 5



## mikekhh (Oct 11, 2015)

Below are members of The Fishing Fleet who received in the main Birthday or New Year’s Honours in World War 2, but sadly neither the London Gazette nor Seedies nor Forces War Records name the vessels they were serving on. I would appreciate any help be it the names of the vessels or a web site or e-mail address of someone who may know.
Thanks and Kind Regards
Mike Kinnear, Hua Hin, Thailand 

Frank George Stammers 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Mate of a Steam Trawler
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 334, published 09 January 1946

John Noble Stephen
DSM – minesweeping operations – when Second Hand, ON 2480 SA
Admiralty, 01 January 1917
29 December 1916 Gazette Issue 29886, Supplement 9, published 01 January 1917
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Fisherman of a Motor Fishing Boat
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 334, published 09 January 1946

William Summers 
Commendation – for brave conduct when their ships encountered enemy submarines, aircraft, ships or mines – when Engineer (Hull Fishing Vessels Owners Association)
19 August 1941 Gazette Issue 35252, Supplement 4851, published 22 August 1941

George James Sturdee Turrell
MID - For courage and resource in withdrawing forces from Tobruk in June, 1942 – when Temporary Skipper, T.S.915
18 December 1942 Gazette Issue 35833, Supplement 5568, published 22 December 1942

James Louis Ward 
BEM (CD) – 1945 Birthday Honours – when Mate of a Steam Trawler 
08 June 1945 Gazette Issue 37122, Supplement 3062 published 15 June 1945

James Watt
MBE (CD) – 1944 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Drifter
31 December 1943 Gazette Issue 36312, Supplement 69, published 04 January 1944

George Walter Thomas Whur 
MBE (CD) – 1944 Birthday Honours – when Skipper of a Steam Trawler
02 June 1944 Gazette Issue 36547, Supplement 2675, published 10 June 1944

George Robert Wilbourne 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Chief Engineer of a Steam Trawler
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 337, published 09 January 1946

George Wilson
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Fishing Boat
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 337, published 09 January 1946

Stephen Woodhouse 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Second Fisherman of a Steam Trawler
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 337, published 09 January 1946

Richard Worth
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of an Inshore Fishing Boat
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 337, published 09 January 1946

Bertie James Wright 
BEM (CD) – 1945 Birthday Honours – when Second Hand of a Motor Fishing Vessel
08 June 1945 Gazette Issue 37122, Supplement 3063 published 15 June 1945


----------

